# Medical Marijuana and Vodis pharmaceuticals



## Neil123 (Mar 12, 2016)

I have been thinking of Investing in the Medical Marijuana field and have been eyeing a company named Vodis. They are cheap now but they seem a little sketchy. I am a new investor into the markets. I like Aphria and plan on investing in them also but I was wondering if anyone knows if Vodis is legit or not?


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

You are playing in mine field.

Supreme Pharma just got there license Fri and will be off hold Mon. You should watch this one careful.

The most stable weed stock are still playing in a small box. Meaning if there's 500k people that can get medical weed you can't grow your biz because your licence limits you and not many more people will get cleared to buy your product.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

So I quickly read some on Vodis. US company trying to get licence to grow Canadian medical weed. Plenty Canadian company's want licence can't see a US company getting 1.

There's one in New Brunswick I'm going to look at.


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

What is the one in New Brunswick called?


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

Take a look at CGC, they are taking the lead in Canada right now.


----------



## Neil123 (Mar 12, 2016)

The one in New Brunswick is called Organigram. They don't really grow much organic. I think the market would be smaller in that region. I like Aphria as they grow cheaply in green houses and have a proven CEO with Vic Neufeld. He use to run the Jamieson Vitamin company until it sold.

Vodis is a Canadian company that has a growing facility Washington State. They are also trying to open a facility in BC. I am intrigued by them as they have actually broken into the American Market with their facility. They seem a little skethcy though.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

They are all sketchy, I didn't sell Supreme Pharma ran up .55. I can wait. They have 7 acres of greenhouse ready to go. Supply of heat from Bruce Nuke and space to process.

The problem still is getting 500k customers to 750k.


----------



## Neil123 (Mar 12, 2016)

I think people are hesitant to ask their doctors about marijuana, I know I would be. I feel that in 1 or 2 years as people are more comfortable with it and the cannabis oil being distributed that more customers will come. If a pill form were to ever be produced then this market would be huge. Isn't it just a matter of time? We have our Prime Minister talking about it. Something is going to happen here. Now what company to invest in? I don't use marijuana but would love to capitalize on this.


----------



## Neil123 (Mar 12, 2016)

What does your licence limit you too?


----------



## Neil123 (Mar 12, 2016)

Oldroe said:


> You are playing in mine field.
> 
> Supreme Pharma just got there license Fri and will be off hold Mon. You should watch this one careful.
> 
> The most stable weed stock are still playing in a small box. Meaning if there's 500k people that can get medical weed you can't grow your biz because your licence limits you and not many more people will get cleared to buy your product.


What limitations does the licence limit the producers?


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

They are only licenced to grow so much medical weed. They are giving 16 licences and I think 1 or 2 more will end that. That's why New Brunswick will likely be 1. I don't think any have been granted to east coast.

Supreme Pharma only popped a bit so I think the stupid money has got smarter.

I remember reading your Jamison vitamin prospective. Some of the 8-10 BC company proposals I read were right out of Up in Smoke nothing to do with running a corporation.

So long term I believe these 16 will have a huge advantage in the legal weed production. They have the space, seed supply's. I also believe they will make personal grow opp penalty so restrictive much like the 30's whiskey.

So make it more illegal to make it legal and protect gov tax money.


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

As much as I wish NB would become the next hub for marijuana production I don't see it happening in Moncton.

Canopy Growth Corp is the dominant player that no one is catching up too. They have Snoop Dogg as a sponsor and the brand Tweed has been spread worldwide. Their prices are the best and they are already selling the oil they've been producing.

As a patient myself, CGC is a no brainer.


----------



## Neil123 (Mar 12, 2016)

NewBrunswick said:


> As much as I wish NB would become the next hub for marijuana production I don't see it happening in Moncton.
> 
> Canopy Growth Corp is the dominant player that no one is catching up too. They have Snoop Dogg as a sponsor and the brand Tweed has been spread worldwide. Their prices are the best and they are already selling the oil they've been producing.
> 
> As a patient myself, CGC is a no brainer.


I believe these people will fail because they are all stoners. If the medical community truly gets behind this movement I feel they will not want to be associated with companies that have Snoop Dog as their mascot. Just my opinion. I like the green house cost cutting grow methods. Leaves more money in their pockets.


----------



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

If you look more into tweed or cgc you will see that they are pretty far from what you consider to be "stoners". They operate on a professional level and snoop dogg is a pretty marketable name in the sector. Can't fault them for having their marketing on point!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 2, 2016)

bflannel said:


> If you look more into tweed or cgc you will see that they are pretty far from what you consider to be "stoners". They operate on a professional level and snoop dogg is a pretty marketable name in the sector. Can't fault them for having their marketing on point!


+1
I've done a few swing trades on this stock, but after the little rally there a few weeks back decided to take a longer term position on CGC. It will be the frontrunner of the pot stocks whenever JT starts the legalization process. Mmmm getting the munchies.


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

Hippie said:


> +1
> I've done a few swing trades on this stock, but after the little rally there a few weeks back decided to take a longer term position on CGC. It will be the frontrunner of the pot stocks whenever JT starts the legalization process. Mmmm getting the munchies.


I've also decided to plant my feet in this company. I only have just under 2000 shares but I know that medical marijuana is here to stay and that this will turn a profit long term. Trudeau has a task force working right now to regulate and legalize the product as well and Tweed will be the forerunner when it takes place. Tweed is still the only publicly traded medical marijuana company that has cannabis oils ready for order. Every other company is just trying to catch up in my opinion.


----------



## Neil123 (Mar 12, 2016)

I went with Aphria as I see them to be a leader in the industry and the shares are much cheaper.I think we will all be making good profit with this industry "budding"!


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

I heard my Supreme is being bought out by this one in Bowmanville and will likely be equal to Tweed. Now another can play on the same play ground.


----------



## Neil123 (Mar 12, 2016)

Oldroe said:


> I heard my Supreme is being bought out by this one in Bowmanville and will likely be equal to Tweed. Now another can play on the same play ground.


Bought out by Aphria?


----------



## mreconomic (Apr 13, 2016)

I wouldn't invest in this sector until it is clearer what the future of it is going to be. There are many factors for which it could turn the trend 180º. In Europe is the same story. it seems that goes in the right direction but the right wing parties are gaining votes and usually tend to ban all these "unpopular" sectors.


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

mreconomic said:


> I wouldn't invest in this sector until it is clearer what the future of it is going to be. There are many factors for which it could turn the trend 180º. In Europe is the same story. it seems that goes in the right direction but the right wing parties are gaining votes and usually tend to ban all these "unpopular" sectors.


Canopy Growth Corp just bought a 15% stake in an Australian medical marijuana company yesterday. This sector is now international, good luck trying to stop the train that got the Liberals in power.


----------



## ChickenAttack (Aug 3, 2020)

Sorry for bumping an old thread, but this Vodis pharmaceuticals company... not so long ago I've found them on the internet. And I don't know what to think about it. OP, did you invest in this company? And if so, how did this story end? I think that investing in medical marijuana is perfect idea now, in 2020. One of my friends works in Brooklyn, NY Medical Marijuana Delivery Service and he says that in the USA they have a lot of clients. And that's why I think that investing in marijuana is a good idea. So, what about Vodis pharmaceuticals?


----------

